
Clarifying the Future of Firefox Screenshots - Brendinooo
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/01/24/clarifying-the-future-of-firefox-screenshots/
======
pjs_
I support this - IMHO Screenshots made it frighteningly easy to dump sensitive
information to a mystery server, and did not make clear enough when data was
leaving your control.

~~~
veeti
How do you click a button with an arrow going into a cloud, and then be
surprised that you've uploaded the screenshot online?

Super useful feature. Will miss it.

~~~
darkpuma
> _" How do you click a button with an arrow going into a cloud, and then be
> surprised that you've uploaded the screenshot online?"_

God forbid somebody clicks the button called "Save" thinking that it would
_save_ the file, rather than deciphering the icon to determine that the button
labeled "Save" is actually "Share". Why not rename this
([https://0x0.st/zKfv.png](https://0x0.st/zKfv.png)) menu entry to "save" too
while they're at it? And why is that the only button with text in it? The
others have tool tips, but otherwise they're just bare icons. The only one
with text is the share button that says "Save".

It's indefensible. It should have never made it past code review, let alone
stuck around for several revisions. If the button had said "Share" instead of
"Save", there never would have been any complaints about it.

------
Brendinooo
Anyone who's running 67 (in beta now) will lose the ability to upload
screenshots for sharing.

Weird move from Firefox, especially as they start promoting Firefox Send.
Screenshots as a whole is an essential feature to me that really helped set it
apart from Chrome. The hosted screenshots aren't integral, but I'm
disappointed that they're taking away functionality for stated reasons that
aren't particularly interesting.

~~~
jacekm
I don't get why they don't integrate Screenshots with FF Send.

~~~
fzzzy
We have discussed it.

~~~
simcop2387
I hope that you do end up doing it. This seems like the perfect kind of thing
to use Send for, removes the need for mozilla to maintain extra infrastructure
(maybe just a STUN server? I haven't looked at the Send architecture) and
would let people keep the files up for as long as they'd like at the same
time.

------
Quanttek
The "making it simpler" for users is definitely only an excuse for Mozilla to
not pay for the servers anymore. Kinda disappointed as uploading was a dry
useful way to share in, high quality screenshots. I can't fathom that it
would've cost then much to keep the platform running

~~~
itronitron
not running a server that stores images uploaded by anyone on the internet
also saves them from having to deal with any legal issues associated with
running a server that stores images uploaded by anyone on the internet

------
mrweasel
I did not know that screenshot was a feature in Firefox, and I suspect that
almost no one does.

Seriously, where is it? It's not an ANY of the menus, at not on Mac OS.

~~~
teddyfrozevelt
Isn't it right in the address bar on a default Firefox install? If it isn't,
then it's definitely in the 3 dot menu in the address bar.

~~~
function_seven
It defaults under the 3-dot menu. (Which is the perfect place to stash
features you don't want your users to know about.)

------
hartator
A lot moves at Firefox lately seems to focus on making the life of their devs
easier but not necessarily their users.

~~~
natestemen
i respect that though. happy devs is a precondition for happy users.

------
isostatic
If I want to make a screenshot I press either alt-print or shift-alt-4, which
I've configured to run "xfce4-screenshooter -r"

I select the area of the screen I want, and it pops up a window which allows
me to save, copy, upload to a couple of sites, or open in a program.

[http://imgur.com/s8IeaMNl.png](http://imgur.com/s8IeaMNl.png)

What could be simpler.

Apple has a more limited version of this with shift-apple-4 I think.

The only thing I can think of that would need it in my browser rather than my
OS is to capture non-visible parts of a webpage, but that isn't the
functionality that's pushed.

~~~
johnchristopher
Have you tried it ?

One neat feature is the ability to select a DOM element of the page, like with
the inspect tool, and take a clear picture of it.

You can also screenshot the whole page, including what's below the float line.

~~~
darkpuma
Note however that floating bars, such as the one used on this article, mess it
up: [https://0x0.st/zK9t.png](https://0x0.st/zK9t.png)

Zapping that element with ublock origin fixes it, but needless to say the UX
needs work.

------
Sujan
(January 24, 2019)

------
darkpuma
Thank the gods. This is the sort of thing that keeps me using Firefox. Just
when it starts to seem like Mozilla never listens to the community, they prove
me wrong.

> _" User feedback about the button copy had nothing to do with the removal of
> the server. "_

O-Oh. Well nevermind then, it's just a happy coincidence according to them.
Whatever, I'll still use their browser even if they're too prideful to ever
admit fault without filtering it through PR (see also their response to
community outrage over them injecting "Mr Robot" advertisements.) Between
Google and Mozilla's management, users are stuck between a rock and a hard
place

